# A must see Item



## JonSidneyB (Sep 29, 2003)

Electric Candle:


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm curious why this is a "must see item". They are not very rare and are valued at about $20 each. We've got 5 electric candles online.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Sep 29, 2003)

Its that common...I have not seen that many...hmmmmm


----------



## JonSidneyB (Sep 29, 2003)

perhaps its not such a rare bird....


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Sep 29, 2003)

Well, I wouldn't say it's common, but I was just curious of the nature of the post. I couldn't tell if you meant the actual model of the candle you posted was rare. Do you know the production date?


----------



## PaulW (Sep 29, 2003)

Looks like the mid 1930s to me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Sep 29, 2003)

Right, or even a few years older... it looks a lot like the #1654. Value is probably around $30.00.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Sep 29, 2003)

1934


----------



## Ginseng (Oct 1, 2003)

What batteries do they take?

Wilkey


----------



## Kirk (Oct 1, 2003)

Ginseng,
2 C cells. They have a nice switching mechanism that gives you the option of On all the time, On when you lift it off the table, and Off all the time. They are very well made of satin-finished nickel-plated brass with 3 sets of 3 black pinstripes running lengthwise, a glass--not plastic lens, and black band around the base of the tube that has 3 radium dots that glow (or used to glow 50 years ago!) so you can find it in the dark. Very elegant IMHO. You can find them semi-regularly on eBay.
Kirk


----------

